# what matting?



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

starting to get bits together for home gym but everything will have to be stored when not in use. wife wont appreciate me wrecking the laminate floor, how to protect it? a big matt seems excessive, ill only really need it for when doing deadlifts. what to do? just a bit of padding for either end of the barbell? rubber or EVA?

cheers


----------



## Tribal Rhino (Feb 3, 2014)

To be honest I'd be a little uncomfortable deadlifting on a laminate floor but if you're going to I'd go for stackable stable mats.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

If you order from @MuscleFood the food comes packed with a dense foam packing this is ideal for all sorts!


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Tribal Rhino said:


> To be honest I'd be a little uncomfortable deadlifting on a laminate floor but if you're going to I'd go for stackable stable mats.


Like these?

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/131098221714?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Tribal Rhino (Feb 3, 2014)

No, go for something more solid. No holes.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Could get some cheap old carpet tiles and stack a pile.


----------

